# Compass question.



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I have a Silva Model 426, and it has a bubble. However, the compass still points North in relation to my front door. Is it still useful, or chuck it? Let me know.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Any compass that works is worth keeping. The best thing to do is to setup a test - take another compass with you and go for a walk into an area that has no magnetic properties (an open field with no power lines or buildings near-by). Set the two units about 4' apart and compare how they locate north.

You can add in other systems to locate North (like a GPS) to verify that things are working properly.

There is more reading on the 'net ... How to Read a Compass


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

I take it that the bubble is an air bubble in the liquid fill? 

The liquid just dampens the motion so the needle doesn't waver so much and air shouldn't harm its accuracy...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One of my compasses has a bubble too. Works just fine.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

ttruscott said:


> I take it that the bubble is an air bubble in the liquid fill?
> 
> The liquid just dampens the motion so the needle doesn't waver so much and air shouldn't harm its accuracy...


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got a Silva compass with a bubble too, had it for years and have used it in a land nav course for law enforcement at the NAS in Meridian, MS in 2000. It worked as well as the G.I. issue some of the other guys were using....the tritium is nice on those G.I. compasses for night use, but they're awful proud of them.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

Davo45 said:


> I've got a Silva compass with a bubble too, had it for years and have used it in a land nav course for law enforcement at the NAS in Meridian, MS in 2000. It worked as well as the G.I. issue some of the other guys were using....the tritium is nice on those G.I. compasses for night use, but they're awful proud of them.


OH YEAH. The tritium compasses are supposed to be REALLY nice. Dear santa... haha.

But seriously guys, thanks for the info. Glad to know. I put it in my web gear/y-strap.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a southern hemisphere silva compass, it pointed due south instead of due north.:scratch I returned it to the silva importerwho exchanged it for me. You may try contacting them and getting a new one if it bothers you that much. You can get their contact info at a sporting goods store that sells them. My new Silva Compass is a northern hemisphere one, it points due north.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an old vietnam-era G.I. compass in excellent condition. It has the air bubble....

I was taught (by retired Army) the compass must be held so the air bubble is dead center in the glass - that is the only way the needle will be centered and level on the "jewel".

So, if you have a good-quality liquid filled compass, it WILL have the air bubble, factory installed. Just make sure it is in the center of the glass when using it.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I have an old vietnam-era G.I. compass in excellent condition. It has the air bubble....
> 
> I was taught (by retired Army) the compass must be held so the air bubble is dead center in the glass - that is the only way the needle will be centered and level on the "jewel".
> 
> So, if you have a good-quality liquid filled compass, it WILL have the air bubble, factory installed. Just make sure it is in the center of the glass when using it.


Very helpful info! Thanks a ton!!!


----------

